# MIGHTY PROUD



## johan (8/9/14)

Being mighty proud of me wife that received her p/doc Friday afternoon. Just had to brag somewhere 



Me wife



One proud husband & company PS. A friend of Batman is a friend of mine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Andre (8/9/14)

Awesome, I would have been as proud. Please give her a huge congrats. In what field?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/9/14)

Wow, that is something to be proud of !! Congrats on your wife's achievement @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, I would have been as proud. Please give her a huge congrats. In what field?


 
Thanks Andre. A bridge between neurology and education; thesis heading "Teaching with the brain in mind"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silverbear (8/9/14)

Give her a huge congrats from Me, you are an inspiration Mrs Ω Johan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/9/14)

johan said:


> Thanks Andre. A bridge between neurology and education; thesis heading "Teaching with the brain in mind"


That sounds mighty interesting, would love to read the précis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

Andre said:


> That sounds mighty interesting, would love to read the précis.


 
Remember me when you're back and I will email to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (8/9/14)

It is so awesome @johan ! Congrats to your wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (8/9/14)

Congratulations to your wife @johan - she is indeed an inspiration to all us women

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (8/9/14)

Congrats @johan and remember to address HRH as Doctor HRH in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/9/14)

Congrats to your wife @johan, it is truly an awesome accomplishment. 

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

Jimbo said:


> Congrats @johan and remember to address HRH as Doctor HRH in future.


 
LOL she's been "Doctor" for quite some time already, now this one was for me "meneer doktor"  like we were taught to address the minister's wife as "mevrou dominee"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (8/9/14)

Awesome @johan ! Congrats to you both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat (8/9/14)

johan said:


> LOL she's been "Doctor" for quite some time already, now this one was for me "meneer doktor"  like we were taught to address the minister's wife as "mevrou dominee"


Shoo sounds like a really accomplished lady. Big congrats. I hope you are going to spoil her 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/14)

That's simply awesome Ω @johan! Please pass on lots of kudos to Mrs Ω Johan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/14)

Congrats @johan for marrying such a clever and distinguished wife!
And congrats to your wife. Great achievement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/9/14)

A big congrats to Mrs. Johan!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

L


Silver said:


> Congrats @johan for marrying such a clever and distinguished wife!
> And congrats to your wife. Great achievement


 
LOL and I thought she was stupid marrying me 31 years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz (8/9/14)

I took on my honours recently, but had to drop out due to work constraints. or at least that is what I told myself. Work was hectic yes, but I could probably have slept less and pushed on. All I'm saying is, I know the hardships of working full time, and still trying to study after hours. And you even did a PDoc. Well done, kudos, tip of my hat, and all other praises you can think of. mighty achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (8/9/14)

well done to the misses !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/9/14)

Well done to your wife Ω @johan , you have one amazing lady there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/14)

That is a mighty fine achievement  Congrats to your Mrs @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/9/14)

Nightfearz said:


> I took on my honours recently, but had to drop out due to work constraints. or at least that is what I told myself. Work was hectic yes, but I could probably have slept less and pushed on. All I'm saying is, I know the hardships of working full time, and still trying to study after hours. And you even did a PDoc. Well done, kudos, tip of my hat, and all other praises you can think of. mighty achievement!


 
Hope you get the opportunity to pick it up again Nightfearz. She really opened my eyes re multi-tasking capabilities of a woman; as she lectures at U.P in the mornings, run her drama studio/practice in the afternoon, act as promoter for a couple of post grad students, does research and regularly publish academical papers.


----------



## Paulie (8/9/14)

congrats to your wife @johan ! im sure your whole family must be super proud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (9/9/14)

congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (9/9/14)

Congrats to your wife @johan excellent achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/9/14)

Awesome cat thinks that's awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

